# 255/60/15 rear tires



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have 15/7 inch rims with 4 1/2" backspace. Will this size tire fit?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

They will fit....recomended/specs= 6.5-10" rim width, 7.5 recommended. tread width=10.2" Tire diameter =27.1 ".....we are talking Rear tires correct? Eric


----------



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

*Are you talking for your 69?....*

I went from the stock 14x6 Rally IIs all the way around to a pair of 15x7 rally IIs in the rear with p275 60s.

Fit fine.

I prefer the old school trait of your rear tires being a little taller, a little wider, and a little more sidewall than your front tires.

As you can see, my car is a throwback to 70s and 80s how you set your car up and not the more modern resto mod,
or classic factory correct restoration.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

better fit, it's what i just ordered for mine 

ram air, love the tail shot. very :cool


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

They will fit but you may see the tread bulge a little in the center because the wheel is a tad too narrow. I have 255's on 8" wheels on my 67 Camaro and the sidewall is nearly straight and the tread is flat.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks guys. Yes Eric, they are for the rear. Ramairthree that is the look I want on my 67. I have 225/60/15 on the front, so a 245 or 255 on the rear will give me the look I want.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I love that huge tire in the back and smaller tires up front, give it that instant "Muscle Car" look. :cheers


----------



## Silver69GTO (May 25, 2009)

I love the look also as you can tell from my ride.








It's getting painted at the moment so after it should look like this guys car:








I may go with the same wheel and tire combo (17" with 245/50s).
I'd hate to copy someone elses GTO but I found he above picture AFTER I had decided on the look I was after with mine.


----------



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, I may be pushing it with r15 275/60s in the rear and r14 225/70s up front-
but it nailed the look I always liked.

If it fits, and you like it, go for it!

Glad some of you can appreciate it for what it is. Thank you.

Sure beats the
"you know it only came with 14 inch rally IIs and you have the wrong center cap"
or
"shouldnt the scoops and spoiler be body color"
or
"those hood pins and exhaust tips are not factory"

comments!

some sweet looking cars in the pics and sigs.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll be using 15" Rally II's on my 67 also. 14" tires are dang near obsolete and hard to find. In fact the 15's are getting harder to find too. Cooper Cobra GT's still have many of the 15" sizes.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I am using BFG's w/raised white lettering. They are always available.


----------

